# Buck Deer General Season 9 mile unit



## CVoigt (Aug 13, 2014)

I drew out for the 9 mile general season unit with the plan of hunting on my uncles property. Bad news is that he just sold his property and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction on where to start. Planning on going down and doing some scouting, any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

There is no shortage of public land on that unit. I would not be too worried about your uncles property being sold. Since you will be hunting the unit during the general season beating the crowds is going to be the top priority. The west side of your hunt boundary is obviously going to be hunted and more populated with other hunters. The east side of the unit is going to be very hard for other people to access. There is a plethora of mining roads that you can take to get to practically any area on the unit so I would highly recommend using a GPS to try not to get too lost. 

If you just have a day or 2 to hunt I would just settle for going to Horse Canyon and dealing with the crowds. You should always be able to find a hillside to yourself no matter how crowded it is out there because of the vastness of the unit. 

If you wanted a lifetime scenic hunt and an attempt at a buck that has never seen a human being you could go out to desolation canyon. Accessing it is the crazy part but you will be amongst the ghosts of native Americans channeling some serious spiritual energy from the petroglyphs and lonelyness of the Green River. Bucks grow to maturity out there and they die of old age wandering open expanses never worrying about humans. 

The north side of the unit is mini ranch haven where property is bought on a budget and people camp in their shacks and cross their fingers that something live will cross their parcel. If there is public land up there the "shackers" flee to it since it is in proximity of their dwelling. 

If you still want to hunt private property that has been cultivated the Thayne Property welcomes hunters on its 2500 acres of property right outside of Green River City. Just respect the property and pick up any trash and stay away from the livestock. You also have to walk in on foot. 

What kind of hunt are you looking for?


----------



## CVoigt (Aug 13, 2014)

Planning on taking the majority of the hunt off, if not all of it off. Planning on going down and spending a lot of time looking for the right buck. Would like an area that I could sit on the top of a ridge and just glass. Willing to hike far as needed and wanting to stay away from people as much as possible. I shot a 150+ buck down there last year and would like to get close if not get a better one this year. Like I said I'm willing to put in whatever work is needed to accomplish that. Just need a good direction to start. Thanks


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

There was an article on KSL yesterday that talked about the Buck/Doe ratio and it was good for the area. I don't know much about the area other than there is some good opportunity to get a big one.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and best of luck!


----------

